# Drill tidy



## Doug B (11 Nov 2012)

Ever since seeing a comercial drill tidy a few months back & thinking what a handy thing a small platform attached to the pillar drill would be, it has been on my to do list, so in between waiting for glue to set & stain to dry today, I`ve finally got round to making one.

I started with the arm that goes round the pillar, marking out the dimensions on a piece of 1" thick Oak.









This was rough cut out on the bandsaw & with a jigsaw.








After which it was cleaned up, edges rounded over, bolts drilled for & a hole drilled for the tray peg, it was then fitted to the pillar.








Next I turned the tray at the lathe from an off cut of Oak worktop, scoring lines in the surface to aid drilling later.








A Beech peg was then turn to match the hole in the arm.








Finally after drilling holes for the peg & the drill bits it was time to assemble.








It will be good having bits to hand at the pillar drill & a home for the ever elusive chuck key 


Cheers.


----------



## bodge (11 Nov 2012)

Now I like that. Simple yet brilliant!
Nice one Doug.


----------



## MARK.B. (12 Nov 2012)

What a nice useful addition that looks good too =D> =D> ,will put a couple of those on my 2do list


----------



## paulm (12 Nov 2012)

Looks really good Doug.

Is there a risk the oak will react with the steel of the drill upright and the ends of the drill bits, or is that only if there is moisture around ?

I've got a commercial version, red plastic and wire arm, but your version looks much better and more functional.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## devonwoody (12 Nov 2012)

Sorry to rain on your parade but I made a drill bit tidy for sitting on my bench.

I did not use oak but a soft wood and found that the drill bit ends went rusty, could oak be even worse?


----------



## Doug B (12 Nov 2012)

Cheers Chaps,

No moisture in the workshop, just not allowed [-( 

As for the steel reacting with the tannin, I would have thought you`d need excess moisture either in the timber (the worktop was very dry) or in the shop atmosphere (see above) but just in case, as I`ve not got round to putting any finish on it yet, I`ll give it a couple of coats of melamine which should stop any problems.


Cheers.


----------



## adzeman (12 Nov 2012)

I have a conventional drill bit holder and I must knock it over at least three or four times a week. (I could trip over a chalked line) this is a neat solution and pretty too, well done.


----------



## Doug B (12 Nov 2012)

adzeman":3rw1cvm0 said:


> I have a conventional drill bit holder and I must knock it over at least three or four times a week. (I could trip over a chalked line) this is a neat solution and pretty too, well done.



Thanks.



Thinking about it if you do have problems with moisture it would be easy enough to make the tray vertical, cover it with velcro tape, put velcro tape on the boxes the drill bits come in & just attach the boxes to the tray as you want them. The metal wouldn`t need to touch the wood then.

I do something similar with my cordless drill.














The the small cases are just velcro`d to the inside of the lid & keeps everything together.


----------



## devonwoody (13 Nov 2012)

I think the point I was trying to make is that timber has a natural moisture content and most probably would not go below 8% even in internal c/h conditions.


----------



## Doug B (13 Nov 2012)

devonwoody":2vhb42mf said:


> I think the point I was trying to make is that timber has a natural moisture content and most probably would not go below 8% even in internal c/h conditions.




I took the point you were making DW, but I think condensation on cold steel held in timber would be more likely the reason for rust than the moisture content of the wood.

I`ve not had any rust problems where the steel of the tools meet with this racking






& I doubt the pine was as dry as the oak of the drill tidy.

I suppose if rust was a problem a squirt of WD40 or the like in each drill holding hole would keep rust at bay.


Cheers.


----------



## devonwoody (13 Nov 2012)

I see your point looking at that picture, it certainly looks dry and nice and comfortable.

I have to shut down usually October until late Spring. (got an asbestos corrugated roof)


----------



## Doug B (13 Nov 2012)

devonwoody":14q42tcu said:


> I have to shut down usually October until late Spring. (got an asbestos corrugated roof)




I can empathise with you there, this is my fourth workshop & with each new one I`ve tried to over come the problems of the last.

I`ve been running out some oak this morning for work later today, having a warm, light workshop to go into at 5.30 on a wet cold morning at least puts me in the right frame of mind to get things done.


----------



## Noggsy (13 Nov 2012)

Doug, simple, effective idea and very well executed. That's definitely on my list of things to do, thanks.


----------



## whiskywill (14 Nov 2012)

Doug B":1manbusg said:


> having a warm, light workshop to go into at 5.30 on a wet cold morning



I learn so much on this forum. I didn't realise there was a 5.30 in the morning. :wink:


----------



## paulm (14 Nov 2012)

whiskywill":k9icnqnz said:


> Doug B":k9icnqnz said:
> 
> 
> > having a warm, light workshop to go into at 5.30 on a wet cold morning
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## richburrow (16 Nov 2012)

Quality Doug!!!!!
Speak soon, we need to go and see MadDog


----------



## shipbadger (16 Nov 2012)

Hi all,

Just got round to reading this thread and would like to pick up on a comment made earlier. WD 40 does repel water, for about the first three months after application, after this it starts to break down and actually attracts water (becomes hygroscopic). There are other oil based aerosols around that are specifically designed to provide long term protection, often branded with names such as 'Duck Oil'.

Tony Comber


----------



## paul-c (17 Nov 2012)

hi doug
i have to agree with bodge on this.


> Now I like that. Simple yet brilliant!


 =D> 
thanks for sharing 
cheers
paul-c


----------



## Gerard Scanlan (25 Nov 2012)

Wow that is an organised workshop! I wish I could stop building projects to get my workshop better organised. I am encouraged to think that it is a possibility after seeing your splendid solutions.

Thanks,

Gerard


----------



## stevebuk (27 Nov 2012)

exceptional Doug, great idea perfectly executed...


----------

